# Christmas lights



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a guy with to much time on his hands.
http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=7a25eade-3ef5-436a-a111-e0de635466bb&f=copy

I dont know if I saw this here or somewhere else done with another song. But this guy has done this with two songs now.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Now that is impressive! I wonder if i would have to pay to see that in person lol.

I can't even begin to think how would set something like that up, at first i thought of sound activated like streetglow lights, but that is way more advanced, as only certain parts play in the music.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, that is pretty sweet! :lol:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

that is so AWESOME!! but yea fish_doc, they do have way to much time on their hands


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.twodorks.com/video/christmaslights.wmv this one is bettter because of the music


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i got this off a gaming site i go on about the same house

Things you need:

1. A computer
2.LOTS of lights, decorations.
3.serial/parallel I/O relay board (at a minimum)
4.A Full triac serial/parallel/CAT-5 controller board (preferred)
5.The software

1.if you're reading this, then chances are you have a computer!
2.Lights, well, duh! Buy 'em!
3.A comple serial controlled relay board will give you the basic on/off functions and is very fast so timing isn't and issue.
4.A fully triac-controlled (vice relay) board will give you alot of funtionality like twinking, shimmering, dimming, ect...
5.the software... well, there's not alot out there. i own a 8-relay serial control board and used it to automate my fish tank once(had alot of time when i was unemployed!) I searched and searched and finally just opened Visual Basic 6.0 and wrote my own program. This can be done with QBasic, Visual Basic, Java, whatever language you want. Just remember that with a relay board all you have is on/off.

The alternative: "Light-O-Rama" www.LightORamma.com

They have a software package that programas your lights to music and looks like a digital recording studio - but really simple. You can load up a mp3 and program your lights. They offer a controller pre-built that is designed for this software 8 and 16 channel controllers are available and they are able to be "daisey-chained", meaning you can hook up more controllers up to each other for more channels. I believe the software can control up to 1024 channels!

There are oher sources of info available on the internet- Google it! Try www.PlanetChristmas.com also.

i didn't write this but it should work


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

God if he was my neighbor I would shoot him. I think I have seen the clip before though on Leno.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> God if he was my neighbor I would shoot him. I think I have seen the clip before though on Leno.


Haha, gee that's a little harsh don't you think lexus? :wink:


----------

